# Any good office chair places?



## jat (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello all, I am looking for shops in the T.O area that sell office chairs for computer work for a good price (new not used). I was looking at staples but there has to be other places as well - right?

thanks


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Staples is cheap for new.

You can also try ABCO in Scarborough. They do a lot of volume.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

My girlfriend came home from Montreal on Sunday with an office chair that she
bought at the Staples equivelant in Montreal, It's an ergonomic task chair and she paid
about $95., While the ones they had here in Toronto were much more expensive and not as nice.

The chair is made in China and is made by "True Seating Concepts"
It's covered in fabric and the arms raise and lower.

Staples might have it here in Toronto.
Staples website in Toronto only has the leather chair and it's about $179.

D


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jat, if Staples is as good in the TO area as they are here for office furniture, I would suggest that place.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Depends on your price range. There are often good used office furniture places to be found, you just have to look around a little. Slightly less than perfect, but not nearly so exorbitantly priced.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Global has quite a large selection of task chairs here:
http://www.globaltotaloffice.com/gu/ergonomic_task_seating.shtml



D


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

don't forget IKEA....


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

For more of a business oriented solution, try these:

Corporate Express (550 Pendant Dr., Mississauga) 
Link- http://www.eway.ca

Or Basics:
Link-http://www.basicsoffice.com/contact_us.php

Much better selection than Staples and you can get better pricing if you sign up as a corporate customer.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

I bought my current office chair from Staples and have been very happy with it and they have a nice selection as well.


----------

